# Tru cut C27 with Champ FX200 engine



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

I'm in the market for a new mower, had my heart set on tru cut C27. I'm buying new, don't want the hassle of surprises with a used mower. Tru cut is no longer offering the C27 with the honda, instead it is a Champ FX200 which I know nothing about. Move up to an Allet, down to a Mclane or my concerns are unwarranted and stick with C27? Main reason I like the c27 is the size, I have a big yard and also the feather throttle. What say you?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I probably wouldn't fret over the Tru-Cut no longer using the Honda engine. I have never had an engine failure on any mower I have owned. Take care of it and it should take care of you.

I suppose worst case you could replace it with a Honda or HF Predator engine if something happened.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Thank you for the reassurance. It would have made sense that because of the honda engine shortage and switching over to another engine they would have knocked some off the price, like the Briggs model vs honda model prices for Mclanes. But nope.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

I think Champ bought tru cut and moved manufacturing to Indiana? That's why no more Hondas. Call SLE in Antioch TN, they have the 27 with Honda engine on their website. Can't go wrong with the Honda, but I have no experience with the Champ.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

@falconsfan looks like they have the 20 & 25 but not the 27


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

I was in the same boat a couple of weeks ago. I ended up getting a McLane because I wasn't sure on the C27s engine. Here is an honest opinion, I love the McLane, it cuts great and is extremely easy to use. After maybe 2 weeks on it my lawn looks night and day better from my rotary days. If you plan on cutting very low you'll be disappointed in the McLane. I already have the feeling after two weeks that I'll probably end up with a different mower in a year or so to be able to cut a little lower. I'm not sure what the exact measurement is, but I'm guessing I can get my grass around 3/4" with the McLane. it's a very simple and well built machine. The Honda engine, and simpler design (no grease fittings, simpler drive system) are what pushed me to the Mclane. Truth be told, that Champ engine will probably last just as long if you take care of it.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

GAbermuda said:


> @falconsfan looks like they have the 20 & 25 but not the 27


https://sleequipment.com/tru-cut-c27-h-commercial-reel-mower.html


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

GAbermuda said:


> Thank you for the reassurance. It would have made sense that because of the honda engine shortage and switching over to another engine they would have knocked some off the price, like the Briggs model vs honda model prices for Mclanes. But nope.


They couldn't make the price go down with the current inflation being at a 40 year high. ALL their costs have gone up - labor, electricity, price of each of their parts, etc, and I bet the price savings on the less expensive engine (if there is ANY in the current pricing chaos) kept them from having to raise prices on the mower itself.

This is not a political comment, but a factual economic business one from 30 years of the corporate world involved in pricing.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> GAbermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the reassurance. It would have made sense that because of the honda engine shortage and switching over to another engine they would have knocked some off the price, like the Briggs model vs honda model prices for Mclanes. But nope.
> ...


I get that, but the honda engine is big premium cost adder. Trucut switching to an in house engine is a huge cost savings, probably a good bit more savings than between a Honda and a Briggs. Mclanes have gone up. Not sure if Mclane prices have risen more than the spread between the Briggs and Honda on the same model. Just looking at the Mclane edgers the premium for the Honda is 300+


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

GAbermuda said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > GAbermuda said:
> ...


I meant the cost savings offset a price increase. It may be 'considerable' savings but the inflationary cost increase are more significant. Talking to coworkers their COM (cost of mfg) has gone up between 30%-200%.

No worries. I'm sure the engine will be fine.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

falconsfan said:


> GAbermuda said:
> 
> 
> > @falconsfan looks like they have the 20 & 25 but not the 27
> ...


I called and they don't have any tru-cut in stock, all models are on backorder. Wish these companies would update thier customer facing information on thier sites. Except for a unit squirreled away here or there that I can't find on the internet, new c27s with honda engine are no longer to be had


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

pmalecki said:


> I was in the same boat a couple of weeks ago. I ended up getting a McLane because I wasn't sure on the C27s engine. Here is an honest opinion, I love the McLane, it cuts great and is extremely easy to use. After maybe 2 weeks on it my lawn looks night and day better from my rotary days. If you plan on cutting very low you'll be disappointed in the McLane. I already have the feeling after two weeks that I'll probably end up with a different mower in a year or so to be able to cut a little lower. I'm not sure what the exact measurement is, but I'm guessing I can get my grass around 3/4" with the McLane. it's a very simple and well built machine. The Honda engine, and simpler design (no grease fittings, simpler drive system) are what pushed me to the Mclane. Truth be told, that Champ engine will probably last just as long if you take care of it.


Thx. You are in my neck of the woods. Did you get your Mclane from Peachtree? I test drove both the mclane and trucut at RR and I found the trucut easier to use. Independent drive and reel and feather drive throttle I found noticeably easier to maneuver the trucut. I tried out both in 20" size which isnt such a great test as the c27 is a lot heavier.

Do you have much slope in your lawn? I do and that is what is pushing me to a trucut. I also have a retaining wall 180 ft long with a height of about 4 1/2 feet high with no rail. If I'm in that area of the lawn and I need to stop quickly it's a lot easier with the trucut. I also like the fact that if I throttle down the drive I'm not slowing the rpm of the reel or, if I want an extra clean cut I can just go slower than usual and get more revolutions of the blade for an even cleaner cut. Can't do that with the Mclane. Mclane is a good bit cheaper though so if if I can alleviate these concerns I'd save quite a bit. I agree Mclane is a lot easier to maintain/backlap but greasing the zerks is not a big deal and I'd probably have mower medix do backlap for me if I get a trucut.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

you should try the throttle mod for the trucut makes drive control much better
https://youtube.com/shorts/uuq04nglnRs?feature=share


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

GAbermuda said:


> pmalecki said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the same boat a couple of weeks ago. I ended up getting a McLane because I wasn't sure on the C27s engine. Here is an honest opinion, I love the McLane, it cuts great and is extremely easy to use. After maybe 2 weeks on it my lawn looks night and day better from my rotary days. If you plan on cutting very low you'll be disappointed in the McLane. I already have the feeling after two weeks that I'll probably end up with a different mower in a year or so to be able to cut a little lower. I'm not sure what the exact measurement is, but I'm guessing I can get my grass around 3/4" with the McLane. it's a very simple and well built machine. The Honda engine, and simpler design (no grease fittings, simpler drive system) are what pushed me to the Mclane. Truth be told, that Champ engine will probably last just as long if you take care of it.
> ...


I ordered mine online from Dolphin. My yard has a very slight slope, but nothing extreme. I was about to cancel my order due to delayed shipping and go to RR to try a few mowers, however it shipped before I could do it. Overall I'm happy with it, due to my fairly flat lawn I just pull the drive wheel up and manually push the mower around some of my edging. if I had more of a slope I would definitely want the ability to control the drive separate of the reel.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

The problem with the wheel drive is that it is always spinning. The lever that pulls it up needs to be maintained and sometimes the tension can loosen and that wheel can drop. Not a big deal on a flat surface, but I have basically a 180 ft long cliff in my backyard I have to manage, especially on days where I am mowing 90 degrees and have to go to the edge 40 times or more in a single mowing. Just takes one time for that wheel to engage unexpectesly ay the wromg time and the mower will go right over. I'm 53 with bad shoulders, I don't trust I could avert disaster if that happened. Trucut with feather throttle gives me peace of mind. The drive clutch seems to be a lot more reliable than lifting the wheel. I'll post a pic later so you can see what I mean


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Pics of the "cliff" . Don't mind the mess, just finished the wall, have a lot going on to get ready for sod


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

thelawnlife said:


> you should try the throttle mod for the trucut makes drive control much better
> https://youtube.com/shorts/uuq04nglnRs?feature=share


That's pretty slick. If my left thumb starts hating the throttle I'll have to do this. Looks like even a mechanical dummy like me could rig this up


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

GAbermuda said:


> Pics of the "cliff" . Don't mind the mess, just finished the wall, have a lot going on to get ready for sod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Peachtree mower is out of stock?


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Peachtree no longer sells trucut, no leftover c27s in stock


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Wow why do they no longer sell TruCut? Are they still servicing them?


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Peachtree is still servicing them. From poking around this week I'm getting the feeling that the Champ buyout and move to Indiana dealers were cancelled. Seems like just a few left such as RR and the new ownership is trying to maximize direct sales


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up @GAbermuda


----------

